# Information that everyone needs to know about Dubai. Please read before posting.



## Elphaba

Please read this post as it contains much of the initial information that anyone moving to the UAE needs to know. You can also find loads of useful info and ‘how to’ advice in a book called Dubai Explorer. It is available from Amazon and even long term expats use it.

*Residency Visa*

This is supplied by your employer, once you arrive the application for residency visa starts. You will need to have a blood test and if you will be working in a free zone, a chest x-ray. This is organised by your Company. 

In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accommodation. A few landlords however, will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are in fact going through the process of applying for your visa.
You need to be resident to purchase and insure a vehicle.

Your employer will also supply you with a Labour Card.

Men can sponsor their wives and children, but only women in a handful of select occupations (lawyer, doctor, teacher, engineer – on high salaries) can sponsor their husbands. A wife’s visa will say ‘Housewife-not permitted to work’, but she can work provided the husband provides a NOC (No Objection Certificate).

You should get certain documents, such as marriage and birth (for dependents) certificates and qualification and degree certificates attested before you leave your home country.

You cannot sponsor your partner if unmarried. It is also illegal to co-habit.


*Accommodation*

Expensive! Ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent, or factor this in with your basic salary. Fewer people get hefty housing allowances these days. Most new rental contracts require the rent to be paid annually in advance. Many employers will advance rent from salary.

The area where you choose to live should largely be dictated by where you will be working. Rush hour traffic can be very bad, so best to minimize journey times.

One bed apartment – AED 110K
Two Bed apartment – from AED 150k
Villas - 3 bed - AED 305k average
Villa 4 bed - AED 375k average 
Villa 5 bed - AED 465k average (prices updated per GN Business article 03/11/08)

Unlike in many other countries it is common to live in apartments. Most decent buildings have a pool and a gym.

Useful article from Time Out in November 2008 regarding the different areas.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/dubai/features/review.php?id=4227


*Driving and cars*

We drive on the right and the vast majority of cars are automatic. The driving can be dangerous and standards are poor.

You need to be resident to purchase and insure a vehicle.

If you want to drive immediately, you get a lease car, but obtain an International Driving Permit from your home country. The usual international rental agencies all have offices here and there are also a number of local companies. Do shop around.

You will require a resident’s visa to get a full Dubai licence. Not all country’s driving licences are recognised in Dubai. If yours is not eligible for conversion, you will need to take 20 lessons and a test.


*Cost of living*

Whilst this has been covered in numerous other threads, the attached spreadsheet may be of interest. The figures are from 2006, so there have been some increases, notably in the cost of rice.

It should however, give a reasonable idea, if you factor in inflation, say at around 10% or so.

Cost of living in Dubai

- go to the excel spreadsheet for info


_Note that this is a guide only and prices vary from shop to shop etc_.


*Schools*

School fees for primary/elementary school will cost you a MINIMUM of 30,000 Dhs per child ( older children about 50- 60,000 Dhs a year) - not including uniforms, extracurricular activities or transport. Schools here also have long wait lists, so best to put your children’s names down at many schools ( there will be a registration fee too). You may not also get them all in at the same school.

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 
BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

Schools and Universities in Dubai
http://www.dubaifaqs.com/schools-lis...sation_emirate


*Nurseries*

Jebel Ali Nursery at Polo Club (AR) is approx 5,000 dhs a term for 2 mornings, and 8,000 for 5 days (8am-12) 
Kids Island in Umm Sequeim 6,900 a term (5 days), or 4,900 a term (2 days) 
Super Kids- Mirdiff - 6,000 a term (full time) 
Childrens Oasis 5,000 Dhs PER MONTH (for 5 days, 8 - 5pm) 

Nurseries in Dubai
Nurseries in Dubai


*Domestic help*

Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month if she lives with you. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams (if your conscience permits this!). 

1,500 to 1,800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby-sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.

Most people…who have maids do a routine something like this: They get up around 6 to help with school lunches etc and work until 12 doing housework/ironing/whatever. They have a longer break during the day and come back on when kids are home from school (4pm??) and help with dinner, dishes etc and then knock off. 1,500 Dirhams is considered a fair wage. Sadly, some are on a lot less.

Paying a maid on someone else’s sponsorship to come and clean for you for a few hours is illegal and there are occasional crack downs on this. 

It is more usual to use an agency maid. There are numerous cleaning agencies and the going rate is around Dhs 30 per hour, usually with a four hour minimum. Some of the agencies are listed below:

Howdra 04 227 2726
Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
Dial a maid 04 398 0851
Focus Cleaning Co 04 331 6006
Helpers Co 04 393 3777
Home Help 04 355 5100
Macco Building and Cleaning 050 295 8823 
Molly Maid 04 398 8877 
Ready Maids 04 339 5722 
Right Maids 04 338 6364 
Smart Maid Service 04 344 1595 
Solutions Hygiene 04 324 0076 
Open House 04 332 403 
Home Maid 04 339 3211


*Alcohol*

Alcohol is available in hotels, as well as bars and restaurants with a link to hotels. Also a handful of private members clubs. To buy alcohol in a shop you will require a licence. An application form can be obtained in any branch of A+E or MMI, the two main outlets that have branches across the city. You will require a NOC from your employer and proof of residency and income. Your purchasing limit is linked to your salary. Married women cannot obtain their own licence, but may use their husband’s.

It is illegal to have alcohol in your home if you do not have a licence. Muslims cannot get alcohol licences, no matter where they are from.

There is a 30% tax on alcohol in Dubai, so many people travel to other emirates to shops where this tax is not charged. Take care though, as it is illegal to transport alcohol across Sharjah (the only route) without a licence.


*Medicines*

Many medicines that are freely available in other countries (codeine for example) are banned or restricted. DO NOT attempt to bring in any banned medicines as the penalty can be severe. A list of banned medications can be found at this link.

Gulfnews: Keep banned drugs off travel kit

Under this heading I will also point out that all drugs are illegal here and if even the smallest amount of any substance is found on you, you will end up in jail and then deported.


*PETS*

Interesting article about bringing your pets into the UAE

http://thenational.ae/article/20081220/PERSONALFINANCE/882851470/1056


*GENERAL INFORMATION - In no particular order:*


It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit. Yes, many people do it, but it is still illegal and there may be consequences, such as imprisonment and deportation. 

If you want to know what's going on, get a copy of Time Out.

If you don't know already, learn a little about Islam. You should remember that this is a Muslim country, albeit one that makes many allowances for non-Muslims. Show respect for your hosts. And be aware that everything takes longer in Ramadan and certain restrictions apply.

Get various documents notarised before you move to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates.

Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin. 

Summer is VERY hot and it can be chilly in winter, especially in the evenings. Bring a few jumpers.

Ladies – please consider your attire. Skimpy tops and short skirts are not appropriate for anywhere except a beach.

Whilst medical care is good and hospitals sophisticated, you must have good medical insurance as it can be costly. There is no state funded scheme for expats.

 The tap water is safe to drink, although many people prefer the taste of bottled water.

 bouncing a cheque is illegal and can result in a spell in jail, a fine and possibly even deportation

Many other questions have been answered on numerous threads, so please do a search to find information. Regular posters will usually be happy to provide advice on salary packages and best place to live based on work place, but please quote income in Dirhams per month as this is the format used here.

Members arrange to get together socially and I (as a moderator) also arrange meet ups. These are an ideal opportunity to meet other people in a safe environment.


-


----------



## alli

amen!!!!

So sick of people asking the same thing over and over!


----------



## macca_24

If they didn't there wouldn't be much chatting going on


----------



## kiki14

Wow... i never realised it would be so complicated & so much to consider!!!
Scary but much needed advice for all.


----------



## newtodubai

*Thanks!*

This is a great page to get the answers to all my very basic questions - thank you!

Can I just confirm one of the points about unmarried couples living together. I was under the impression that unmarried couples could live together in Dubai but it was the surrounding areas that deemed it illegal. Can anyone clarify the situation as my boyfriend and I are potentially moving out there in the next few months. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750

It is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai as well as the other emirates.

Even though it is illegal, as long as you don't shout it from the rooftops, and you tell people you are married, it shouldn't be a major problem. Just remember, you will be breaking the law though, but many couples do it


----------



## newtodubai

Ogri750 said:


> It is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai as well as the other emirates.
> 
> Even though it is illegal, as long as you don't shout it from the rooftops, and you tell people you are married, it shouldn't be a major problem. Just remember, you will be breaking the law though, but many couples do it


Thanks for the advice! Would it also work if we got a 2 bedroom place and pretended that we were just room mates? Sorry for all the questions, but we're not sure on moving yet so need to work out all the logistics!


----------



## Elphaba

newtodubai said:


> Thanks for the advice! Would it also work if we got a 2 bedroom place and pretended that we were just room mates? Sorry for all the questions, but we're not sure on moving yet so need to work out all the logistics!


It is illegal for any unmarried people (of the opposite sex) to cohabit.

-


----------



## newtodubai

ok, that settles that one, we'll have to have 2 apartments! Thanks!


----------



## alli

2 apartments? Are you made of money? Sheesh!


----------



## newtodubai

but what else can we do? Seriously, any suggestions are very welcome I just don't want to get arrested/deported!!


----------



## Ogri750

Be very discreet, or tell your boyfriend he has to marry you


----------



## newtodubai

hum, discreet is probably the most likely option!! Seriously, do they demand to see proof??


----------



## Ogri750

At the airport, youll go to the passport desk seperatelyto get your visa, so no worries there.

When you decide on somewhere to rent, only put one name on the tenancy agreement. Might be easier for the MR as you wouldn't be able to put Mrs


----------



## newtodubai

thanks, I'm arriving a few months before he is so it may have to be my name on the agreement but I'm sure we'll get round it somehow!


----------



## kelly1814

one name on tenancy agreement is fine. wear a ring and call him your husband in public. be discreet and you'll be fine.


----------



## Elphaba

newtodubai said:


> hum, discreet is probably the most likely option!! Seriously, do they demand to see proof??


Be VERY discreet. Some landlords do ask for proof - mine does.

-


----------



## BarneyC

I have to agree with Alli. 2 apartments is quite a lot of financial burden, you could sublet the other one out to another woman. If anyone corners you about your wife you just say that she lives in x tower and when they check they will see that a single woman does indeed live there.

A get out of jail free card if you will. Not that condone illegal behavior you understand but it was just a thought.


----------



## bshah

hey thanks a lot... this infor is absolutely useful... I have a few queries though... Firstly can we file for residency visa from country that we surrently reside in? or do we have to be in Dubai to file residency visa? 
Considering that we file residency visa from Dubai, how long would the process take? do we have to be in the country until the process is finishes? 
Could nt get this information anywhere... kindly help us...

B


----------



## Ogri750

You can't apply for residency yourself. You have to have a sponsor which is the company that you work for. In the case of a family, it is usually the man that is sponsored by the company, then once he has his visa, he can then sponsor his wife and children.

You can't apply before you get here, as part of the process is a medical which has to be carried out in Dubai.

The time it takes can vary from 2 weeks to 3 months depending on the company's efficiency


----------



## bshah

Thanks for that...(this might be a silly question but ) i also wanted to know if we can leave the country once we file the application? can we leave the country while the application is in process & come back and take it??

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

You need to remember, that when the application is going through, you will have given your passport in. Makes it tricky to leave and re-enter


----------



## daniel rayner

*Moving to Dubai*

Will a 100.000 AED surfice for a large 1 bed appartment in the marina ? how much uttilities will cost and is 22000 AED enough for a month?


----------



## flossie

1. No, it's probably closer to 120-140K a year.
2. Don't know but not much in an apartment. (Except 5% of annual rent divided by 12 will be added on per month)
3. If you are single and rent is not coming out of that, it's more than enough.


----------



## falygasy

Actually, talking about renting an appartment in Dubai, is there an area more preferable than another? I am from Canada and would like to live in a nice Middle-Eastern architectural area. Is there such a thing in Dubai? Not a big fan of super fancy and modern appartments. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp

falygasy said:


> live in a nice Middle-Eastern architectural area.


PMSL. S'pose there might be a call for tents in the desert... 

Failing that there's middle east style apartmemts near the intercontinental in festival city, or you could live in Bastiyika...


----------



## Rich27

*Wow! Thanks SO much.*

Cheers Elphaba. I've only just registered and your 'info you need to know' post was the first I read.
You answered a load of my questions straight away.

Thanks again, Richard.


----------



## dzdoc

*need advice from the wise elphaba*

Thanks for the helpful stuff. I think like most people the thought of a move to a strange place is anxiety making. Anyway, I am sure that this question has been answered ad nauseum but who can I talk to that is trustworthy about advice on where to live. I will be working at the Atlantis palm resort and so would really like not to commute to far but do not wish to exceed the budget. That would be a first step. Will be moving in January. Coming for my official apps and stuff in Nov. Any advice anyone before I get here. Oh and to complicate everything I am the professional female. I will be the sponsor.


----------



## kslh79

wanting to move to dubai.
i am a vehicle technicion for mercedes benz and have alot of experiance, i have realy good references but no qualafications i currently live in england and would like to move over with my wife and 2 children, do i need visa and how do i go about getting one. is the currency the same as egypt. thankyou, simon hayes(28)


----------



## Pasanada

kslh79 said:


> wanting to move to dubai.
> i am a vehicle technicion for mercedes benz and have alot of experiance, i have realy good references but no qualafications i currently live in england and would like to move over with my wife and 2 children, do i need visa and how do i go about getting one. is the currency the same as egypt. thankyou, simon hayes(28)


Obtaining employment is very different to the UK! I never supplied references as I wasn't asked to. As for quals, I had what was relevant to the nature of my employment. I would hazard a guess that vehicle technicians are normally Asian (cheap salaries I'm afraid!) so cannot give a definitive answer for a Westerner (I've sent Western guys to Afghanistan but thats VERY risky!!)

Your employer is your sponser in the UAE and therefore responsible for obtaining your visa; some employers will sort out a spouse's visa but not all. The cost of the visa for you is borne by your employer.

The currency is different to Egypt, it's the Dirham here, not the Egyptian Pound.


----------



## Elphaba

The cost of accomodation in the main post has been amended to reflect latest rental costs.

According to GN Business today the average rent for a 3 bed villa is now AED 305k, 4 bed is 375k and 5 bed is 465k.

-


----------



## Debbieandshayne

Hi I am using the forum for the first time, so forgive me if this question has been asked a 1000 times. I have been e-mailing a number of schools who all tell me there is a waiting list, is it illegal for my son not to go to school? Do you have any suggections?


----------



## sgilli3

The schools say they wont accept any child who has not been attending school for a set period of time ( not 100 % sure- think it was something like 6 weeks).

Ideally- register your child at as many schools as possible.( and yes, there is a fee for doing that- usually a few hundred dhs)
The UAE is a very transient place, so you may just get a place.

Another option is Distance ED school, until you find a place.
Most countries have a few Distance Ed schools ( which are generally the same as public schools- used by children who are traveling/or are too far from a school).

As they are technically a school, they should still offer you a transfer certificate for when a place is available.


----------



## sgilli3

Debbieandshayne said:


> Hi I am using the forum for the first time, so forgive me if this question has been asked a 1000 times. I have been e-mailing a number of schools who all tell me there is a waiting list, is it illegal for my son not to go to school? Do you have any suggections?


Sorry- also meant to add- its not illegal for your child not to attend school ( unless you are an Emirati).
By not going to a school, your choices are distance ed or home school.


----------



## Debbieandshayne

sgilli3 said:


> Sorry- also meant to add- its not illegal for your child not to attend school ( unless you are an Emirati).
> By not going to a school, your choices are distance ed or home school.


Thanks for the info. I definately want my son to go to school was just concerned that a place may not be available immediately. How would I find out about Distance ED?


----------



## sgilli3

Have you his name down at a few schools?

Where are you coming from?


----------



## Debbieandshayne

sgilli3 said:


> Have you his name down at a few schools?
> 
> Where are you coming from?


Not yet, we are hoping to get over in the next couple of weeks, with the permanent move in January. England.


----------



## sgilli3

OK- in that case- you need to either be here, and visit the schools ten register at as many as you can.
Nearly all schools have wait lists, and some are closed.

Re Distance ED- perhaps your sons current school can provide work for any time your son is not at a school here, as I cant seem to find any info on Distance Ed in the UK ( apart from an Oxford school)

In Oz we have a Distance Ed school in each state which children can access if they are traveling with family, are in hospital etc for long term, live more than 5 kms from a school, etc


----------



## Debbieandshayne

sgilli3 said:


> OK- in that case- you need to either be here, and visit the schools ten register at as many as you can.
> Nearly all schools have wait lists, and some are closed.
> 
> Re Distance ED- perhaps your sons current school can provide work for any time your son is not at a school here, as I cant seem to find any info on Distance Ed in the UK ( apart from an Oxford school)
> 
> In Oz we have a Distance Ed school in each state which children can access if they are traveling with family, are in hospital etc for long term, live more than 5 kms from a school, etc


Thanks for all your help...fingers crossed i'll get a place somewhere!


----------



## sgilli3

Fingers crossed here, and all the best with the move.


----------



## Aramis_63

*Waaaaay thumbs up to you!*

FAN-tastic! Once again a superb and comprehensive contribution from a forum member. I very much appreciate all the excellent information I am acquiring by reading these contributions, and I thank all who take the time to type it all out for those of us who keep asking the same questions. Thanks too for the links and reading recommendations.
I hope and intend to be a contributor at some point and would love to be able to "pay it forward". Your help - all of you who write these posts - is invaluable.
Have a coffee on me!


----------



## bshah

Hey I was thinking to hire a part time maid, like every alternate days. Do people do that? I mean we are just a couple. Don't think we need a full time one. How much do you think would it cost...?

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3

bshah said:


> Hey I was thinking to hire a part time maid, like every alternate days. Do people do that? I mean we are just a couple. Don't think we need a full time one. How much do you think would it cost...?
> 
> Thanks


Most agencies charge around 30 -35 dhs an hour , usually with a 4 hour minimum


----------



## Elphaba

Useful article about places to live in Dubai in the latest Time Out

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com


-


----------



## greatexpectations

Has someone already put a warning in this thread about the cancellation of contracts???

If not, please be sure you *get a cancellation clause signed in your agreement BEFORE you quit you job and rent out or sell your home!*
There are an increasing number of people coming out here, who are being put on the first plane back home. Any company that will not (as a minimum) pay for you and your goods to be sent back home, plus X months severance is not worth quitting your job for.

Even blue chip companies have been seen to treat new recruits as easily (and cheaply) expendable. Please don't add yourself to the list!

Get this box ticked and you are likely to be fine...

good luck!


----------



## Guest

It's also illegal to flip the bird (the middle finger) to anyone in UAE while driving. I got myself in a mess during the summer but worked my way out of it, however not everyone has strong communication skills, so save yourself the trouble and don't flip the bird!

I find it quite silly, but hey; it's their rule - anyone can go to the Police station and say;



> Excuse me, Mr. Occifer, I would like to make a complain on an individual who flipped the bird to me...


Next thing you know, they got an A.P.B out on your a-s-s.

-Joey


----------



## aitchy

LOL @ Joeydee!!

Sounds like you were blessed with the gift of the gab!


----------



## tplions

Hi all can anybody help me I have been offered a job in Jebel Ali 25000 per month, medical insurance, a free flight home each year and 30 days holiday per year. Also subsidised accomodation 1bdr apartment for 5000 per month which would leave me 20000 per month to live on I am married but my wife will be flying between Jebel Ali and New Zealnd, would that be enough to live on


----------



## Guest

tplions said:


> Hi all can anybody help me I have been offered a job in Jebel Ali 25000 per month, medical insurance, a free flight home each year and 30 days holiday per year. Also subsidised accomodation 1bdr apartment for 5000 per month which would leave me 20000 per month to live on I am married but my wife will be flying between Jebel Ali and New Zealnd, would that be enough to live on


So you are paying for your housing 5000 from your salary?
Leave you with 20 000... Yah that's pretty good... You get a car, if you are keen on saving money rent a car or buy a small car and that would cut off 1000 (if you buy a car) or 1500 (if you rent a car) a month.

That leaves you with 18000... not bad, quite good in my opinion.

-Joey


----------



## tplions

*new arrival*



JoeyDee said:


> So you are paying for your housing 5000 from your salary?
> Leave you with 20 000... Yah that's pretty good... You get a car, if you are keen on saving money rent a car or buy a small car and that would cut off 1000 (if you buy a car) or 1500 (if you rent a car) a month.
> 
> That leaves you with 18000... not bad, quite good in my opinion.
> 
> -Joey


Hi JoeyDee
Thanks for your reply it is much appreciated.


----------



## dms48

*tax issues?*

I am considering a position in Dubai with a local company, not a multi-national. Are there some things to consider to avoid excess US taxes? Does anyone have a similar experience and have found ways to optimize the financial aspects through tax related arrangements?

Also, what are the significant "gotchas" to avoid through a employment arrangement?

Thank you for any and all relies!


----------



## tomerskine86

Hi i am currently doing my personal training qualifications and hope to be qualified in the next 5 months. Once i am qualified i am looking to move out to Dubai. I will most likely have to start as a fitness instructor which will not be that good a wage i would guess if they get paid like they do in England. I read the part about apartments to rent which is what i would be looking to do. How much would i be looking at paying a month in Dubai thinking i will be most likely working in the city. Will i be able to afford accomadtion or what is the best thing to do?


----------



## psychocandy007

New Left Review - Mike Davis: Fear and Money in Dubai

Interesting article. Any thoughts from the folks on the ground?


----------



## mark67

*information needed*

Myboyfriend and i are interested in moving to Dubai. He is a construction superintendent here in the USA. What is the best way for him to find an employer over there? Also, being as we are not married how would i get sponsored to move with him and what would be the best way to go about residing together being as it is illegal to be unmarried and living together? any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stephen2500

Have been watching the Forum for some months. I have accepted an offer and will be moving to Dubai late January.

Have learned a lot from this forum and really appreciate the effort that many of you have put into it. Well Done!!

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp

psychocandy007 said:


> New Left Review - Mike Davis: Fear and Money in Dubai
> 
> Interesting article. Any thoughts from the folks on the ground?


Well apart from the fact that it's over 2 years old.....


----------



## psychocandy007

Andy Capp said:


> Well apart from the fact that it's over 2 years old.....


And uh .... ???


----------



## dzdoc

*Article*



psychocandy007 said:


> New Left Review - Mike Davis: Fear and Money in Dubai
> 
> Interesting article. Any thoughts from the folks on the ground?


Very well written and thought provoking. I am not there yet but realize that their culture and ours are very different. I do however think that these multi billion dollar properties should pay a decent wage to the workers. Just as slavery and endentured servitude eventually were abolished in our country over time so will it be here. It is I believe the natural evolution of society to become more equitable as time goes on. We lead by example and by our own choices. We do not practice this type of behavior ourselves. Just as I refuse to acknowledge the rascist comments of those I know here in the south, so too must we refuse to accept slave or endentured labor in our own lives there. Time will tell.


----------



## Elphaba

Useful information regarding Consumer Protection in the UAE

http://thenational.ae/article/20090103/PERSONALFINANCE/869278011/1275&template=columnists


-


----------



## Andy Capp

ooh you spammer you....


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> ooh you spammer you....



Tsk!  If people are informed (& you have to force education into many) they can sort out their problems without endlessly whinging whilst doing anything. 


-


----------



## NYC_Guy

*Maid Services*

Was calling for a maid service and the following numbers in the list didn't work:

Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
Dial a maid 04 398 0851
Ready Maids 04 339 5722 
Right Maids 04 338 6364 


I did get through to Focus Cleaning Company 04 331 6006. Hope they do a good job ...


----------



## Dany Mitchel

*Tanks For your Advice*

Thanks For the Great Tips As A single Male With no children I guess it will be much easier for me with less to worry about thanks for your advice


----------



## Elphaba

Dany Mitchel said:


> Thanks For the Great Tips As A single Male With no children I guess it will be much easier for me with less to worry about thanks for your advice
> 
> *PS.Macca 24 Chill out People do not have the time to read every post so you will always get the same question ask in forums i guess if it bugs you that much do not come in here *



As a new poster, that is not a good way to start. With that attitude you won't get much help...

-


----------



## Dany Mitchel

*No your right*



Elphaba said:


> As a new poster, that is not a good way to start. With that attitude you won't get much help...
> 
> -


Sorry to of got off on the wrong foot.

And I Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## dubai-guy

Hi everyone.
Love your work on these forums please keep it up.

I just had a question about having beer in your house. I do not have a licence to buy but I'm able to stay pretty well stocked up by visiing the duty free shop on my way back to Dubai through the airport where it appears that you do not need a licence. It is ok at the moment as I do travel often. 

WOuld i be in trouble if I was found with beer in my house despite buying it legally?


----------



## ecla

*Driving Permit & rental accom.*

thanks for this - i am finding it really useful but i have a couple of questions and I hope that this is not too boring.

My husband and I should be moving to Dubai in a month's time, however neither myself or my husband have a drivers license (i know, sad, but true). How long do you think that it will take to get one? I have had a license before in America but it has expired so i will be able to learn quite fast.

and second question - although his job will rent a flat for us for a couple of months i would like to start looking for when we have to move to our own flat - is there a specific website where you can see pictures of the flats? or one where most of the flats are furnished?

thank you guys for helping and sorry if someone else has asked these questions before. 

EC


----------



## sgilli3

ecla said:


> thanks for this - i am finding it really useful but i have a couple of questions and I hope that this is not too boring.
> 
> My husband and I should be moving to Dubai in a month's time, however neither myself or my husband have a drivers license (i know, sad, but true). How long do you think that it will take to get one? I have had a license before in America but it has expired so i will be able to learn quite fast.
> 
> and second question - although his job will rent a flat for us for a couple of months i would like to start looking for when we have to move to our own flat - is there a specific website where you can see pictures of the flats? or one where most of the flats are furnished?
> 
> thank you guys for helping and sorry if someone else has asked these questions before.
> 
> EC


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Personally, I would get your license BEFORE you arrive here.
If you hold a US passport and US DL, then, once you have UAE residency stamp in your passport, you can swap over your DL for a UAE one, without sitting lessons here.

Lessons here will take anywhere from 3 months - 8 months ( even longer for some), depending on backlog at driving schools.


Try Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for rentals.
There will be a mix of furnished and unfurnished places to look at.


----------



## ecla

thank you for replying. unfortunately i am going within 1 & 1/2 so i will not be able to get my license sorted out - that is why is not good to leave things for the last minute right?!  hopefully, i will be the one to get the license in 3 months... wish me luck


----------



## sgilli3

ecla said:


> thank you for replying. unfortunately i am going within 1 & 1/2 so i will not be able to get my license sorted out - that is why is not good to leave things for the last minute right?!  hopefully, i will be the one to get the license in 3 months... wish me luck


Ok- just read on the other post, that your DL + passport aren't from same country.
Yep- chances are you will have to take lessons- in that case, I wish you all the best- and hope that it is a quick process for you.


----------



## ecla

thank you  i will let you guys know when i am learning so you can keep yourselves off the road - for the dangerous factor


----------



## adrianh

*PDC Cheques*

-[/QUOTE]

Hi Elphaba,

Hope you are well not been on for a while, hi to all the regular posters think you do a great job. The above is very good and useful information. However i have mentioned this before returned cheques this is a very serious matter i would ask that you add this to your advice. Given whats happened recently with the job cuts in Dubai. If people have issued PDC cheques for rent etc and now cant cover them they will be in serious trouble, i know a couple of people who have in fact been arrested for such offences through no real fault of their own. If you find yourself in this position i would suggest you contact the landlord immediatley and ask if they will postpone presenting the cheque.

My advice would be get your employer to issue PDC cheques on your behalf in the companies name.

I am sure a lot of expats are not aware of this or how serious it can be. One returned cheque arressted, jailed and deported the Dubai dream over as you will not be allowed to return.

BR
Adrianh


----------



## smita

Hi!

I just got offered a job in Dubai for a one year contract, and have a few questions. 

1. I've been hearing that companies like to keep passports of their expatriot employees... is that true?
2. Do you know if there are major penalties for breaking the 1 year contract?
3. Do I need to negotiate anything else in my contract other than medical and vacation? The company will not be covering accommodations, all of that is my responsibility. They will offer medical insurance and 14 days vacation. Is there anything else that I should think about or consider?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Would you be taking any children with you? The experienced ones on this forum seem to nominate accommodation and school fees as two of the biggest expenses.


----------



## Ogri750

smita said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got offered a job in Dubai for a one year contract, and have a few questions.
> 
> 1. I've been hearing that companies like to keep passports of their expatriot employees... is that true? The company has no right to hold onto your passport. It is sometimes the case, especially with the manual workforce, that the company will retain the passport to stop them absconding.
> 2. Do you know if there are major penalties for breaking the 1 year contract? If you have a limited contract ( one with a definitive date) and don't complete the time, you will definitely recive a labour ban
> 3. Do I need to negotiate anything else in my contract other than medical and vacation? The company will not be covering accommodations, all of that is my responsibility. They will offer medical insurance and 14 days vacation. Is there anything else that I should think about or consider? 14 days is very low for annual leave, you should make sure that return flights are included, also try to get some rental allowance included.
> Thanks!


Hope this helps


----------



## smita

The offer if from Du Telecom, so its not a manual work force. It's good to know that that is just a rumor. Also about the labor ban, what does that mean?

I thought 14 days was low, but I don't think they are going to negotiate on that. i can take unpaid vacation as I want, but they will only pay for 14 days. I've sent them a list of questions which asks about rental allowances, but as of now they are not offering any. 

I do not have any children, so it will be just me, with my husband and visiting every so often. He will remain in the US.


----------



## webjunky

*insurance!*

the only thing i would add is medical/health insurance. this is often forgotten in the negotiation process but can be a killer expense. housing, school fees and insurance are main ones.


----------



## gaya

dear frenz...

regarding the accommodation... i would like to add in some info here.
i just found a very good studio apartment, for a very reasonable rate:

Oud Mehta Building, this is a brand new apartment building, behind the movenpick hotel (centre of the city), comes with gym n sauna n pool. 
studio aparmtns are on very reasonable rates, but i think 2 room apartments are on the higher end.
i got mine for 61K per annum. There also smaller studios for about 56K per annum

those interested can go to the apartment for viewing, the security guard will bring u around. Or email to [email protected], i will give u the real estate's number, dnt hv it with me now.

gd luck.


----------



## RobHindmarsh

lol my wife will go mental when i tell her i have to give her permission to work but i am going to milk the fun for a little.
Thanks for the advice its good info to be thinking about!!!


----------



## Ogri750

RobHindmarsh said:


> lol my wife will go mental when i tell her i have to give her permission to work but i am going to milk the fun for a little.
> Thanks for the advice its good info to be thinking about!!!



If you sponsor her, wait until she finds out that she has to have your permission to drive too


----------



## RobHindmarsh

Ogri750 said:


> If you sponsor her, wait until she finds out that she has to have your permission to drive too


So she needs my permission for that too eh???
Sounds good at least my car would survive lol


----------



## BettyBell

The most annoying for me was having to get my husband's permission for a liquor license. Guess we know my priorities?!


----------



## RobHindmarsh

Betty,

well i like your priorities let the good times roll.

Rob


----------



## Pasanada

Ogri750 said:


> If you sponsor her, wait until she finds out that she has to have your permission to drive too


Thank god I never had all that crap!!! I bet you boys love some aspects of Islamic culture.....


----------



## Ogri750

Pasanada said:


> *Thank god I never had all that crap!!!* I bet you boys love some aspects of Islamic culture.....


Only cos you is scary


----------



## Pasanada

Ogri750 said:


> Only cos you is scary


Moi???? I'm a sweet ikkle thing.........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## dolo

thanks for the info.... very valuable & concise. 
Do you have any recommendations for a reputable recuiter. My husband will be transferred to Dubai/Sherjah this summer and I will want to work. 
thanks 
D


----------



## HelenG

BettyBell said:


> The most annoying for me was having to get my husband's permission for a liquor license. Guess we know my priorities?!


Its also possible for a woman to sponsor her husband as long as she is in a profession such as a doctor, engineer or teacher, and she is earning a high enough wage. Then SHE would get the option of deciding whether or not hubby has an alcohol licence. . .


----------



## marhabahome

I feel rentals in dubai are tuff one.Rents can't be predicted.Any time we can expect rise in rentals.


----------



## vikyv

Hi all,
I got cleaning service from a company called busy bees 0507090626 . they are really professionals and I'm 100% satisfied . They used enviroment friendly products as well


----------



## gemo

I think the easiest solution would be to say that you are married.


----------



## gailab

How easy is it for a wife to sponsor her husband. I have just secured a position in a British school in Dubai, with a salary of 15,000 AED a month. My husband is a freelance photographer and hoping to continue in this line of work in Dubai. Would also like to know of any areas to avoid in terms of accommodation and is it possible to live on 20,000 a month?


----------



## Elphaba

gemo said:


> I think the easiest solution would be to say that you are married.


Be aware that certificates are often required...

-


----------



## burnt berry

Great job!!!!
Tnx alot for the info, alot of knowledge gained.
It's amazing how much the domestic helps are paid.........would need help with cleaning my bunk in that case.


----------



## blundell

thanks for this!


----------



## perkins

Ok, im in the united States right now. My girlfriend lives and works in Dubai ( no she is not American) and we are wanting for me to move there. Im not sure i quit understand the couple living together deal. Does this mean that i can not live with her at all?


----------



## perkins

gemo said:


> I think the easiest solution would be to say that you are married.


But if you say that you are married and really you arent, wont they ask you for paperwork on the deal?


----------



## Elphaba

perkins said:


> But if you say that you are married and really you arent, wont they ask you for paperwork on the deal?


Well that can happen. Fact is that it is illegal to cohabit, no matter that many people do. You will be unable to rent a property in joint names, or in fact do just about anything in joint names. 

What usually happens is that one party rents a place in their name and all other bills are in their name too. If you try and rent jointly claiming to be married, your landlord may ask for sight of a marriage certificate.

-


----------



## nicholas123

*my wife with hep b but not infectious*

with the new rule in July 2008, I want to know if i can bring my wife in dubai on my sponsorship. she is diagnosed with hep b but not infectious. pls. let me know. appreciate your help. thanks


----------



## Turner

*THanks*

hi,
These is very nice site, where we can get information about each & every country.
On reading these page, i got lot of information about Dubai.


----------



## jjjbharvey

*A place to live?*

Hello,

My family and I will be re-locating from New Delhi to Dubai. We have school places for our young children at DESS.

We have visited Dubai twice and are considering the following locations, your advice would be most welcome!

The Old Town
The Palm (first part, the name escapes me) 
The burj (residence)
The marina

The main issues are what are the school run times, and the cost as we will have to pay (200,000)ish max. So if any one could confirm especially for the palm (30mins to DESS??) and the Old Town (15 mins??)

Many Thanks,
Jonathan.


----------



## imcintyre

*Moving to Dubai*

Thanks for the fantastic advice posted here really appreciated i hope to be able to contribute something back when i move, the help list on the front page sums it up perfectly.


----------

